# New v10.2 feature: Save Clips on Honk



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

In v10.2 Tesla added the ability to Save Dashcam Clips on Honk as a configurable option. This first appeared in the release notes for 2019.40.50 (official thread and discussion thread).

I went ahead and put together a walkthrough of the functionality in action as well as my thoughts on the capability here:


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I can't watch the vid while at work - the only thing I want is the files to be annotated with what caused the recording - motion/sentry, honk, screen button press, airbag, etc...would make it much faster to sort through the swaths of videos when I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Frully said:


> I can't watch the vid while at work - the only thing I want is the files to be annotated with what caused the recording - motion/sentry, honk, screen button press, airbag, etc...would make it much faster to sort through the swaths of videos when I'm looking for something specific.


manually saved files already are separate from Sentry (and how often does your airbag go off?!)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Great idea, but... enabling this feature in Massachusetts will only have the effect of moving all of your Recent Clips to Saved Clips.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Great idea, but... enabling this feature in Massachusetts will only have the effect of moving all of your Recent Clips to Saved Clips.


Especially if my wife is driving


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> manually saved files already are separate from Sentry (and how often does your airbag go off?!)


Another folder yes, but it saves more files before and after the actual button press. eventxxx button 1 of 5 wouldn't be hard to attach to the end of the filename.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Only five seconds? How about 1+ minutes before and several minutes after? You know, the important stuff to have as "evidence"?

And it would be nice to have a date/time stamp. And GPS location. Otherwise they're all just random video clips from anywhere at anytime.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Only five seconds? How about 1+ minutes before and several minutes after? You know, the important stuff to have as "evidence"?
> 
> And it would be nice to have a date/time stamp. And GPS location. Otherwise they're all just random video clips from anywhere at anytime.


The before part remains the same (10 minutes), but it's the after part that is weak at 5 seconds. Of course if events continue to occur you could always manually trigger a save again as well.


----------

